

[webkit-dev] Thank you - hkmurakami
https://lists.webkit.org/pipermail/webkit-dev/2013-April/024384.html

======
Someone
Most interesting follow-up: [https://lists.webkit.org/pipermail/webkit-
dev/2013-April/024...](https://lists.webkit.org/pipermail/webkit-
dev/2013-April/024388.html):

 _"Since we no longer need to support the Chromium port, let's take the
opportunity to streamline. Hopefully, this will make development easier and
more coherent for everyone."_

That makes one almost think that any project with users with differing goals
is best forked. In reality, I think it is a signal that both parties realize
that, because of the difference in goals, the fork may have more benefits than
disadvantages for both sides of the fork.

